# Places to grab out of the way music in dublin and london?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going to be taking a trip to London and Dublin and one of my things is I'd like to find some music that isn't available in the US at the present. I was going to try for tower records, but apparently that is kaput. Any other suggestions?


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I just came across this today.

Tower records in Dublin is still flying and has the best classical section of any store in Ireland (and is up there with most I've been to). Anyway i hope you enjoyed your trip to Ireland!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gHeadphone said:


> I just came across this today.
> 
> Tower records in Dublin is still flying and has the best classical section of any store in Ireland (and is up there with most I've been to). Anyway i hope you enjoyed your trip to Ireland!


Perhaps for posters next visit.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Agreed Pugg!

By the way if anybody else is coming to Ireland let me know. I can provide tips on both classical and non classical pursuits here, its a great place for a holiday.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> Agreed Pugg!
> 
> By the way if anybody else is coming to Ireland let me know. I can provide tips on both classical and non classical pursuits here, its a great place for a holiday.


Galway city. The Quays. Best way to spend an evening.


----------

